# Loco Box Choker



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I recently stumbled across this pedal while cleaning off some old shelves. I remember buying in new, I think in the late 1970's. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a LocoBox Roto-Phase (needing repair) - late 70s is about right. Hard to get info on them...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There's about a 95% chance that the circuit is, at most 4 component-values different than a Dynacomp.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Paging NBTerry....


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Www.locobox.com


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If you have it, open it up and tell me:

how many transistors it has
whether or not there is a CA3080 chip inside
how many 150k resistors (brown-green-yellow) you see.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Google found these links

Loco Box "The Choker"

Looks like it's worth a good deal of money.

locobox the choker 70's Yellow | Reverb


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well this cinches it. It's a Dynacomp or, as suggested earlier, within 4 component-value differences. locobox choker guts

Whoever paid $354Cdn for it may be interested in my Florida Swampland.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I had a Locobox Rotophase and it was really good. The Flanger goes for quite a bit of coin as well.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

NB_Terry said:


> I had a Locobox Rotophase and it was really good. The Flanger goes for quite a bit of coin as well.


Yeah, I really should get mine fixed. A well meaning kid plugged a wrong polarity power supply into it and fried it...


----------

